# Burton Malavita Leather Strap Durable?



## ChrisToePha (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm looking at this model of the burton malavitas (link attached below). Are the leather strap ones less durable? I honestly feel like using these straps in the cold weather will destroy them quicker and crack them in comparison to the other material they use in the other colors. I'm a little hesitant to get the leather ones because of this, I just feel like they are more prone to snapping/cracking/ripping over time with the cold weather and knowing they are leather material. Any input would be nice just wanted to make sure I'm not getting something that is more likely to break over time especially since I do not have all the money in the world.

Can anyone speak on the behalf of the leather straps and their durability?

I found a good deal but it's the leather strapped one.









Burton.com | Burton Snowboards US


Burton and its team of pro riders develop products for snowboarding and the snowboard lifestyle, including snowboards, boots, bindings, outerwear and layering as well as year-round apparel, packs, bags, luggage, and accessories.




www.burton.com


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

ChrisToePha said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking at this model of the burton malavitas (link attached below). Are the leather strap ones less durable? I honestly feel like using these straps in the cold weather will destroy them quicker and crack them in comparison to the other material they use in the other colors. I'm a little hesitant to get the leather ones because of this, I just feel like they are more prone to snapping/cracking/ripping over time with the cold weather and knowing they are leather material. Any input would be nice just wanted to make sure I'm not getting something that is more likely to break over time especially since I do not have all the money in the world.
> 
> Can anyone speak on the behalf of the leather straps and their durability?
> 
> ...


The Mala' leather are normally slightly more expensive and you don't get the double take straps and buckles. That in itself is reason not to get them. The leather should be okay if you keep it conditioned. No different than leather gloves but you would have to keep it dry after use as I would imagine being wet in a bag would promote issues.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

I have one. I bought it used though and I don't know how many days they already had on them but they did look like they are in pretty good shape when I got them. However one strap did already break, meaning the glued seam ripped open. I was quite surprised when I saw that the seam wasn't sticked just glued together. I wasn't expecting that given the price and the fact that they use Red Wing leather.
That beeing said, they still work just fine and I really like them, they are really comfortable!
They are way more comfy then the newer mesh-style straps for my boot (Adidas). A lot of people swear by the newer injected style straps though.
I also prefer the older single-take buckles. They are a failsafe timetested design with which I never had a problem with, whereas the newer ones do have some problems (getting stuck/won't release or freeze so they won't engage anymore).


----------



## ChrisToePha (Jan 15, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> The Mala' leather are normally slightly more expensive and you don't get the double take straps and buckles. That in itself is reason not to get them. The leather should be okay if you keep it conditioned. No different than leather gloves but you would have to keep it dry after use as I would imagine being wet in a bag would promote issues.


Is there a huge difference between the double take straps and buckles vs the leather ones? I thought honestly they would have similar mechanism and feel since it's the same year model and just different material. I found a good deal for approximately $175 new but feeling hesitant now hearing these things about the leather strap model.



fzst said:


> I have one. I bought it used though and I don't know how many days they already had on them but they did look like they are in pretty good shape when I got them. However one strap did already break, meaning the glued seam ripped open. I was quite surprised when I saw that the seam wasn't sticked just glued together. I wasn't expecting that given the price and the fact that they use Red Wing leather.
> That beeing said, they still work just fine and I really like them, they are really comfortable!
> They are way more comfy then the newer mesh-style straps for my boot (Adidas). A lot of people swear by the newer injected style straps though.
> I also prefer the older single-take buckles. They are a failsafe timetested design with which I never had a problem with, whereas the newer ones do have some problems (getting stuck/won't release or freeze so they won't engage anymore).


Hmm, I guess if worse comes to worse I can maybe replace the leather straps with the double take straps right? I can try reaching out to Burton to see if they can sell/supply me with the double take strap and buckles.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Double take buckles are heaps better. Silky smooth, no problems with slippage. Just try them in the store and see the diffencce. I use to have problems with standard ladder straps in the past slipping all the time once they have a few years on them.


----------



## ChrisToePha (Jan 15, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> Double take buckles are heaps better. Silky smooth, no problems with slippage. Just try them in the store and see the diffencce. I use to have problems with standard ladder straps in the past slipping all the time once they have a few years on them.


I was reading the website and I think the leather ankle straps do indeed utilize the double take buckles as well. It's just the ankle straps. If I ever want to change it don't I have the ability to screw off the leather straps and by the regular looking ankle hammocks?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Men's Burton Malavita EST Snowboard Binding | Burton.com Winter 2021


Shop the Men's Burton Malavita EST Snowboard Binding along with more EST, Re:Flex and Step On snowboard bindings from Winter 2021 at Burton.com




www.burton.com


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I know in the past with older '15 Malavita I've had the skeleton inside the ankle strap just fall apart making the binding useless. Burton gave us knew 2020 ankle straps as a replacements.


----------



## ChrisToePha (Jan 15, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> I know in the past with older '15 Malavita I've had the skeleton inside the ankle strap just fall apart making the binding useless. Burton gave us knew 2020 ankle straps as a replacements.


So actually the ones I'm looking at are the 2019 model in deep cognac(link below). The ankle strap is leather and the toe strap is the regular rubber look.. I think I'm confused what the double take back straps are now lol.. i thought these come with it.









Burton Malavita re flex Leather Bindings - Men's


Burton Malavita re flex Leather Bindings - Men's




www.buckmans.com


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Double take buckles/straps have angular grids on top[ and normal ladder underneath.

I don't mind this colour as well.










What is Double Take and what are the advantages over traditional buckles?


----------



## ChrisToePha (Jan 15, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> Double take buckles/straps have angular grids on top[ and normal ladder underneath.
> 
> I don't mind this colour as well.
> 
> ...


 Oh wow I know what you mean now. My 2016 malavitas have the double take buckles and straps. That's really upsetting a pair of 2019 malavitas lost it while the old ones still have it! Damn sounds like I shouldn't cop these bindings then....


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

ChrisToePha said:


> Oh wow I know what you mean now. My 2016 malavitas have the double take buckles and straps. That's really upsetting a pair of 2019 malavitas lost it while the old ones still have it! Damn sounds like I shouldn't cop these bindings then....


It's only the leather in Mala'. I think they are trying to have it look a bit retro???


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I preferred the leathers. Better strap feel and I’m honestly not a fan of the DT ratchets.


----------



## ChrisToePha (Jan 15, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> It's only the leather in Mala'. I think they are trying to have it look a bit retro???


Ah yes you are right.....I guess I'll have to make a decision. Really on the fence now. I currently use the double take buckles and love them and haven't had issues. I never have tried the leather straps that are non double take buckles...lol they are new for $175. Really appreciate your help and input man!



Nivek said:


> I preferred the leathers. Better strap feel and I’m honestly not a fan of the DT ratchets.


Hmm, ok thanks for the input! How long have you had your leathers and have you seen them deteriorating with use over time?


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't have experience with either, but it seems like the leather would be less malleable and flexible, so it wouldn't conform to your boot shape quite as well as the standard strap. That's just speculation though based on materials.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------

